# What skills/knowledge/background are required to create/build an emulator?



## jayesh390 (Jun 4, 2015)

What skills are required to create/build an emulator? I mean knowledge of what domain is required to create/build emulators like computer science or electronics or some other or both? Suppose I want to build a Nintendo 3DS emulator. What kind of background do the folks who develop emulators have? 
This thread/post might be in wrong category. I don't know exactly where to post it. Sorry.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2015)

First of all you need to have a thorough understanding of the system you are trying to emulate.

Next, you need to have a thorough understanding of the system on which you are going to implement the emulator as well as system programming on the target system.

Next, you need to have a plan of how you would implement such a system on another system.

That being said, you need to at least know C programming as well as ASM.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2015)

coding power over 9000!


----------



## jayesh390 (Jul 3, 2015)

Okkkkk.......


----------

